# Anterior Placenta



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello there

Just wondering whether you can help me.

We had our 20 week scan yesterday - everything was fine with the baby - it was brilliant!

I've just noticed on the notes that it says that the placenta position is "anterior".

I've read on another website that this is not usual - do you know if this could cause any problems?  The consultant asked if I was experiencing any "tummy" pains but didn't seem concerned at all.  They didn't mention the position of the placenta.  The only pains I've had are cramp type pains under and either side of my bump.  This happens especially if I've been sitting down for a while.  I just assumed that it was everything stretching.

Any info would be appreciated - I would just be interested to see what you thought.

Thanks very much!

J.A


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As long as your placenta isn't low and covering the entrance to your cervix, there's not usually a problem.  Scans alsways make a note of the precise position of the placenta.  Anterior is quite common.

It shouldn't cause any of the pains you are experiencing, those sound normal, as your body is dealing with stretching all the muscles and ligaments and can be quite uncomfortable at times.

Hope all goes well,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks very much!

Initially I didn't think anything of it as the consultant didn't mention it all (but sometimes you wonder if they've noticed it on the sonographer's report!).

Funnily enough I haven't felt any movement yet (20w 4d) - and baby was moving lots during the scan - so maybe the placenta means that I can't feel it?

Anyway - thanks very much - at least I know that I'm not unusual!

J.A x


----------

